# QUIZ: What animal are you?



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

_http://www.animalinyou.com/survey.asp_

_I am an otter. _

_Other famous otters:_
_Leonardo DiCaprio, Meg Ryan, Jennifer Aniston, Goldie Hawn. _ 
(yep, definitely people like me)


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm an otter, too.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

Between the penguin, owl and bison, I seem to have traits of all three. But I think the bison is the closest animal to me. Other famous bison? Al Gore, Gerald Ford and Bob Dole.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2005)

i took it a coupla times, changing a few answers. it came up with zebra and rooster each time.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

Why am I a porcupine???


----------



## kleenex (Jun 4, 2005)

Swan if I have 4 for s exiness.

If I put a 1 down for s exiness I get a porcupine or Mountain Goat!?!?!?!


----------



## kleenex (Jun 4, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Why am I a porcupine???




But that is not a bad thing.


----------



## middie (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm a dog.   

*Famous Dogs* 
_[size=-1]Kato Kalin, Huey Lewis[/size]_


----------



## kleenex (Jun 4, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i'm a dog.
> 
> *Famous Dogs*
> _[size=-1]Kato Kalin, Huey Lewis[/size]_



I see that one of the dogs hobbies is making love


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

On the test it showed gorilla or porcupine, I thought the porcupine sounded better for me, so, ok, i took it again and only changed one thing that I should have done the first time and it came back hippo or gorilla. Maybe then, I'm a gorilla.

Other gorillas
Hulk Hogan, Hells Angels and MR. T


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey middie, I knew I liked you, a gorilla is best with friendships with baboons, cottontails and _dogs!!_ )


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

WARNING, WARNING!!  NOBODY PICK ON TEXASGIRL, SHE CAN KICK BUT


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> WARNING, WARNING!! NOBODY PICK ON TEXASGIRL, SHE CAN KICK BUT


 


WHATEVER


----------



## BlueCat (Jun 4, 2005)

How in the world could I be a Wild Cat or a Swan? Don't they seem quite different from one another? I did see a bit of me in either of them however.

BC


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 4, 2005)

well according to the test, I am either a hippo, an elephant or a walrus. Given my large mustace, I am going for the Walrus, though I am getting a bit weary of winter.


----------



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> well according to the test, I am.... a walrus.


 
koo koo ka choo, spice.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm a snake, mountian goat, or maybe a bat. 

*Famous Snakes* 
_[size=-1]Woody Allen.[/size]_ 

*Famous Mountain goats* 
_[size=-1]Mia Farrow, Sir Edmund Hillary.[/size]_ 

*Famous Bats* 
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]_Nostradamus, Gypsy Rose Lee._ (Now there's a scary thought!! )[/size][/font]


----------



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> *Famous Snakes*
> _[size=-1]Woody Allen.[/size]_


 
Now that is funny.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm just glad I have a little control over my hair!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm either a sheep or a beaver... ummmm 
I think I'll go with Sheep ( unless it's Greek Easter, lol)


----------



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

baaaa baaaaa baaaaaa


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

*Congratulations*. (You passed the test.)

You are either a Gorilla or a Bison personality. 
But you may also be a Walrus personality. 

 
I think Im a Bison or a walrus.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

Now it says Im a porcupine.  hmmmmmm...


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

this scares me... he took the test he's a crocodile. here's the scary part

*Famous Crocodiles* 
_[size=-1]Osama Bin Ladin, Charles Manson, Ted Bundy, Jeffrey Dahmer, Al Capone.[/size]_


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

Ooooh Middie, be afraid......be very afraid. 






​​​


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 5, 2005)

You are either a Bear or a Zebra personality.
But you may also be a Hippo personality.


Wow... that's specific. Hehehe, I guess even zoologists cant clasify a guy like me.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG, middie, RUN!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

I made my h take it. He is a tiger.

Other famous tigers: Jack Nicholson, Ted Nugent, F. Lee Bailey, James Bond


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Mine is a wolf {so like him!! He's a perfectionist, noone likes to work with him at all!!}
Other wolves:
Bill & Hillary Clinton, George W. and Christian Slater


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 5, 2005)

*Congratulations*. (You passed the test.)

You are either a Porcupine or a Wild Cat personality. 
But you may also be a Snake personality. 

*NOTE*: Although you share characteristics with these animals, you are ONLY one of these personality types.. 
Read the descriptions of each animal to determine which one you are. 
 
 
Huh? Me don't think that this is right...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2005)

Im either a bear or a zebra.
Wouldnt a bear want to eat a zebra?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 7, 2005)

porcupine here


----------

